# Amazon Product Reviews:  McDonald's Cash Register



## Freshmouse (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi I'm new.  It is my dream to be an amazon top 1000 reviewer. 

Here is the latest toy I reviewed:



oh p.s. you have to scroll down some, it's the one by me, freshmouse.


----------



## scryer (Sep 12, 2003)

Hello Freshmous!
Good luck to you in your endeavor!  looks like you are well on your way, I actually liked your style!
My book is listed at Amazon, you could make up a review for that if you like!  Angel Tears by Lisa Young
and welcome to the forums!


-Lisa


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2003)

thanks, i'll go check your book out


----------

